# Corsa touring to sport conversion



## irishdude (Jun 23, 2011)

I just got a corsa touring catback for my gto but I want it to be a little louder. Has anyone ever done the corsa touring to sport conversion for the exhaust. Is it easy to do?


----------



## Rob GTO (Apr 28, 2010)

Quite a few people have done the Sport to Touring conversion. Yes it is easy to do, the sport x-pipe does not have the extra resonators.

If you are going to get longtubes down the line, your car will get noticeably louder. Thats when most guys switch from the Sport to the Touring.


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

I just installed my sport system. It's not super loud. If you want to save some money try and just remove the resonators and replace them with straight pipe.

The other option is look for someone who has a Sport but wants a Touring and do a trade. 

If it wasn't the dead of Winter I'd think about it as I do leave my house at 6:00 am daily and I'm sure my neighbors don't appreciate my sport system.


----------

